# Scarce and Valuable Arnold Schoenberg Classical Music / Composer Book Set



## yassir (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello,

I hope this message finds you well and is not an intrusion.

I wanted to let the group know about a scarce Schoenberg book set for sale ("Schoenberg" printed in 1937) that has a very unique provenance.

The set consists of *both* the first and second editions and there are currently no other available copies for sale worldwide. In fact, a signed 2nd edition alone recently sold for $2400 and this set (with both editions) is listed for *substantially* less.

The first edition was also the personal copy of the esteemed painter Nassos Daphnis! (and stamped as such)

The link is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Arnold-SCHOENBE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50

(Item number: 300296018977)

Due to the scarcity of the set, unique historical provenance, as well as the fact that the bidding starts so low relative to the value, I thought that there might be some interest!

Otherwise, please excuse the interruption.

Thanks for your time and all the best,
Scott


----------

